# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Capacitan a 80 pobladores de Ucayali en perfeccionamiento de la acuicultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Pucallpa, jul. 29 (ANDINA).-* Tras un año de capacitación, unos 80 pobladores del departamento de Ucayali, en la selva oriental peruana, se graduaron como promotores de la acuicultura, a fin de impulsar actividades como la crianza de peces tipo gamitana, paco y paiche. 
Mariano Rebaza, director regional de la Producción, destacó que estas personas estarán en capacidad de transmitir sus conocimientos a los productores y empresarios del sector para mejorar la acuicultura. 
La iniciativa se realizó con financiamiento de Incagro y el gobierno regional. Participó en el proceso de capacitación el Instituto de Investigación de la Amazonía Peruana (IIAP), Universidad Intercultural de la Amazonía, entre otros. 
La mano de obra calificada de los graduados será tomada a través de los proyectos de acuicultura en Ucayali, de seguridad alimenticia y fortalecimiento de la piscicultura en las provincias de Coronel Portillo y Padre Abad. 
La participación de ellos permitirá incrementar la producción y productividad de áreas de cultivo con la finalidad de producir pescado a bajo precio para abastecer a la población de escasos recursos de Ucayali, remarcó Rebaza. 
La capacitación comprendió temas de legislación pesquera y acuícola, construcción de infraestructura acuícola, nutrición de peces, reproducción natural y artificial de peces amazónicos, sistemas de cultivo, sanidad acuícola, procesamiento de productos pesqueros. 
El propósito es que la acuicultura sea fortalecida por cuanto en Ucayali faltaba mano de obra calificada. Faltaban promotores, mano de obra calificada, para brindar asesoramiento técnico a los piscicultores, culminó.Temas similares: Artículo: Seis mil productores se capacitan para asociarse Capacitan a gobiernos regionales frente al cambio climático Capacitan a productores en manejo de uva de mesa fina en distrito arequipeño de La Joya Entregan 567 alpacas a pobladores de la comunidad de Mamanihuayta en Cusco Pobladores chalacos siembran 350 plantones de pino en ex fundo Oquendo

----------

